# Laurens County Club on Oconee River



## cddogfan1 (May 12, 2015)

We are now taking new members.  We need to fill 3 spots.  We use pin in board.  A little over 960 acres.  We border the south track of River Bend WMA (North Border) which is about 1,600acres that is not open that much for public deer hunting.  Mercer Creek is our south border and the Oconee River is our West Border.  HWY 199 is our East border.  We have very few hogs which is surprising since we are on the river. There will be a total of 9 members.  No guest.  Member ship is for one shooter. Cost is 1500.00 per member.  PM me for other details.

No power or water on site.  We do have a camp set up.  We have a utility building set up as a cook house.  We service it with water brought in and generator for power.  We have a big smoker there too.  There is a port a john at the camp that we have serviced.

There are already 15-16 club stands ranging from 2 condos, and the rest spilt up in tripods and ladder stands (mostly 2 men)   we will use a pin in board 1st come 1st serve.  You can still use your climbers and personnel stands just pin the area

We have food plots and that is included in the dues.  

This place has only been hunted by 3 of us for the last 4 years.  1st year taking on new people.


----------



## subman67 (May 12, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 14, 2015)

All PM's have been answered. 

I am editing the original post to include some more info.


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 15, 2015)

all Pm's have been answered.


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2015)

Do you still need members?


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 18, 2015)

I have 2 spots left.


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 20, 2015)

Still Have 2 spots


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 24, 2015)

2spots left.


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 29, 2015)

Still needing to fill those 2 spots.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 11, 2015)

2 spots left


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Man these last 2 spots are tough to fill.  We still have them.


----------



## forced2work (Aug 7, 2015)

cddogfan1 said:


> Man these last 2 spots are tough to fill.  We still have them.



Pm.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pm replied.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 8, 2015)

All pm s replied. 2 spots still.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 13, 2015)

2 spots still left


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 14, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 17, 2015)

All PM's replied.  Still 2 spots open.


----------



## Supertech2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

This property is awesome if its the plum Creek lease.  I used to hunt it about 6-7 years a go.  Can't believe two spots haven't filled yet.  If my boy could hunt I'd jump on this quick!


----------



## LadyEagle1993 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Still needing members?*

My husband and I are looking for a good place to hunt.  Are you still looking for members?


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Supertech2015 said:


> This property is awesome if its the plum Creek lease.  I used to hunt it about 6-7 years a go.  Can't believe two spots haven't filled yet.  If my boy could hunt I'd jump on this quick!


  It is plum creek lease.  Some people know it as the Graham Track or Gay Lake Track . Sent you a PM


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 3, 2015)

LadyEagle1993 said:


> My husband and I are looking for a good place to hunt.  Are you still looking for members?



Sent you a PM if you are still interested.  We have 2 spots left still.  Would be perfect for you and your husband.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks GON. All spots are filled now for 2015-2016 season.  If you want to get on a waiting list for possible spots next year PM me.


----------



## renevkc (Jan 15, 2016)

*new memeber*

I'm interested in your property for 2016/17 season . 954-444-6427/ nap_ka@yahoo.com . please let me know if u have any openings .


----------

